
Oracle Deletes CSO’s Screed Against Hackers Who Report Bugs - JumpCrisscross
https://www.wired.com/2015/08/oracle-deletes-csos-screed-hackers-report-bugs/
======
alistproducer2
Anyone who has ever had to use any of Oracle's products would not be
surprised, in the slightest, that a person who thinks like is a leader in
their corporate culture. Even without the Android lawsuit, I always go the
feeling that this is the type of person was running that company.

Edit: It's customary that if the article dates back to a previous year, to put
that year in parenthesis at the end of the post title.

